# New GST in India: cab aggregators need to register



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

India will soon have a GST.

I have checked to see how taxi travel including rideshare will be taxed.

As in Australia, there is no threshold for taxi travel. Unlike in Australia, the tax is imposed not on drivers but on cab aggregators including Uber and the local competitor Ola. See https://www.google.com.au/amp/m.tim...need-to-register/amp_articleshow/54454970.cms.

The Indian GST will have several rates. Taxi travel (including rideshare) will be taxed at the lowest rate of 5%. See http://m.businesstoday.in/story/tax...movie-medicine-cigarette-prices/1/252585.html.


----------

